# [Solved] Got My Inc2.... 0.98 Hboot... What Do I Do?!



## icanhazdroid

Title says it all


----------



## fixxxer2012

Look on xda. Theres a thread there under dinc2 development to root the .98 bootloader. Its super easy. Id link you but im mobile.


----------



## fixxxer2012

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1298990


----------



## icanhazdroid

fixxxer2012 said:


> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1298990


Wow thanks man!!! I never go there anymore because well... I hate it there. You don't have to be rooted to downgrade the bootloader?


----------



## fixxxer2012

No just follow the steps. I did it a few weeks ago when i got my dinc2.


----------



## icanhazdroid

fixxxer2012 said:


> No just follow the steps. I did it a few weeks ago when i got my dinc2.


I appreciate it brotha!! Mods you can close this if you wish.


----------



## kingdroid

Jus got this fone trying 2 get cm7 on it but I'm an idiot n dnt no how 2 do it or even no where 2 find which hboot I have.. can sum1 kindly save my ass??... thanx n advance

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## JAS_21

kingdroid said:


> Jus got this fone trying 2 get cm7 on it but I'm an idiot n dnt no how 2 do it or even no where 2 find which hboot I have.. can sum1 kindly save my ass??... thanx n advance
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Hold volume down and power button (while phone is off). This will take you to HBOOT. You can see which bootloader you have there. If it's the .98 bootloader you need to downgrade it and run Revolutionary tool. The guides are in the xda dev section.

If you've never rooted or don't know your way around a command prompt, you may have a little work and research to do.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1298990

http://revolutionary.io/


----------



## kingdroid

JAS_21 said:


> Hold volume down and power button (while phone is off). This will take you to HBOOT. You can see which bootloader you have there. If it's the .98 bootloader you need to downgrade it and run Revolutionary tool. The guides are in the xda dev section.
> 
> If you've never rooted or don't know your way around a command prompt, you may have a little work and research to do.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1298990
> 
> http://revolutionary.io/


Thanx man I appreciate ill try n ill post my status.. thanx again

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## kingdroid

well i guess im a dumb dumb cuz i cant seem to get the adb and the fastboot working.... is there a specific process i have to take to get it to function properly....


----------

